# Unable to locate the kernel source tree. Set SYSDIR...



## mxc (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi there,

I am trying to create a module via ndisgen(8) for the RTL8192CE PCI Express wireless card. I have extracted the .inf and .sys files from the Windows driver. When I run ndisgen, I get to the kernel module generation stage and it fails with:

```
Building kernel module... make: "/usr/share/mk/bsd.kmod.mk" line 12: Unable to locate the kernel source tree. Set SYSDIR to override.
build failed. Exiting.
```
I created a directory /usr/src and did: `svn checkout [NOPARSE]http://svn.freebsd.org/base/release/10.1.0/[/NOPARSE]`.

I still get the error. I tried `set SYSDIR=/usr/src/10.1.0` and `setenv SYSDIR /usr/src/10.1.0` with no luck. Not sure what else to try.

Thanks


----------



## kpa (Jan 1, 2015)

mxc said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am trying to create an module via ndisgen(8) for the RTL8192CE PCI Express wireless card. I have extracted the .inf and .sys files from the Windows driver. When I run ndisgen I get to the kernel module generation stage and it fails with:
> 
> ...



Delete what you have now under /usr/src with `rm -rf /usr/src` and do this instead:

`svnlite checkout https://svn0.us-west.freebsd.org/base/releng/10.1 /usr/src`

Use svn0.eu.freebsd.org mirror if you're in Europe or the svn0.us-east.freebsd.org mirror if in east coast USA.

You really don't want to use the release/10.1.0 branch because it will never get any security or errata updates, the releng/10.1 is the correct one for 10.1-RELEASE.


----------



## mxc (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks kpa. I removed the old src directory and checked out the copy from the URL provided. I still get:
	
	



```
Building kernel module... make: "/usr/share/mk/bsd.kmod.mk" line 12: Unable to locate the kernel source tree. Set SYSDIR to override.
build failed. Exiting."
```
…when running ndisgen(8). I have defined SYSDIR with `set SYSDIR=/path/to/10.1` and `setenv SYSDIR /path/to/10.1`.

Any help appreciated.

Thanks.


----------

